#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Hello from the land upside down

## James Davy

Hello everyone. I may be new to this site, but I have experience with the forum scene.  ::D:

----------


## Macie Lightfoot

Don't worry. James, I am here for you. I won't let you sink. We'll weather this together. If you need anything... Azeal i think his name was... he'll be sure to help you. As will i where i can. You are not alone. Never worry. I will be around to help.

----------


## James Davy

Thanks, Macie.

----------


## Macie Lightfoot

> Thanks, Macie.


Anytime.

PM me anytime too. I'll always be checking. Did you see the threads?

----------


## James Davy

I saw them and I want in, but my posts are "subject to moderator approval" in at least one of them.

----------


## Macie Lightfoot

> I saw them and I want in, but my posts are "subject to moderator approval" in at least one of them.


Don't worry. Azazeal can fix that for you. He's one of the Mods. Or Admins. It'll be okay.

----------


## DannyPhantom

Welcome to the site!

----------


## James Davy

> Don't worry. Azazeal can fix that for you. He's one of the Mods. Or Admins. It'll be okay.


I hope they get it done ASAP.




> Welcome to the site!


Thanks.

----------


## Enigma

Welcome, hope you have fun here!

----------


## King Poseidon

Another new person? Good to see you!

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, James Davy!

----------


## DuchessLivilla

Welcome Newbie  ::D:  x

----------


## Kach

Hey! Welcome to the Forum!

----------

